# Oxalis



## Cadence (Mar 31, 2014)

Bees love the Oxalis


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

Odd that the flowers are pink. The variety of oxalis that grows here is yellow.


----------



## Cadence (Mar 31, 2014)

We have some that are white also, but mostly light to dark pink.
(Posting second picture, trying to learn how to post larger photo)


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Do they grow during the summer time or mainly in the Spring time?
I would like to have some tubers if I may.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

beepro said:


> Do they grow during the summer time or mainly in the Spring time?
> I would like to have some tubers if I may.


How much land do u have to plant you are always trying to get seeds on here haha would love to see some pics of all your planting g


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't know if you can access my pics posting on this forum.
Over the years I have posted many bee pics and flowering plant pics.
Borage, Nygers, Loquat, Asters, etc. to name a few. Is there a way for
you to see them by browsing my profile? We have more than 20 acres
nearby combine not including the farm land. Land is abundant here.
Just my home yard is 90% not planted. So still have
plenty of space here. I'm lucky enough to not worry about the land available
for planting even I have to spend my entire life doing so. Nobody want to develop
these expensive lands here! And it is all mine to plant. So still looking for seeds and
live plants, tubers, rhizomes, baby trees, etc. for my home yard. The 3 years Bee-Bee tree is
growing nice and tall now. Will have a chance to collect some seeds when it blooms.


----------



## Cadence (Mar 31, 2014)

beepro

I would be quite hesitant to mail any plant into California with all their restrictions. I hope you can find some tubers through a California approved company.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll be happy to pay the postage for some tubers or rhizomes.
Are these from ebay that I found some on? But I don't know which type that the
bees like. We have another pink flowers type with very big leaves that the bees don't 
like. So I'm hesitant to get some from ebay. 
Are yours the rounded oval tubers or the straight easily broken rhizomes? 
Over here it is always a drought situation. Going 5th years straight. 
I don't water them during the summer dearth just let the bulbs sleep it through.
Everything will be contained in my own garden.


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

e-spice said:


> Odd that the flowers are pink. The variety of oxalis that grows here is yellow.


We have both yellow and pink here. The pink seems to bloom a tad later. The yellow is done here already but the pink is still going. 
I find lots of bees on the yellow but rarely on the pink.


----------

